# Cincinnati Cavalcade of Customs



## jlykins

Hey everyone near Cincinnati, Cavalcade of Customs is March 14,15, and 16th. I plan on heading over there and taking some pictures. If anyone wants to meet up there or go with me, let me know.


----------



## leaving0hio

That actually looks like a lot of fun..  I'll have to see what I can do and let you know.


----------



## jlykins

sounds good, let me know.


----------



## leaving0hio

It looks like I'll be otherwise engaged, at least for Friday and Saturday.


----------

